# Blood/Urine Test Help



## Im an idiot (Jun 11, 2006)

I have a blood test coming up and I unfortunately smoked marijuana about 11 days ago. I only took 2-3 hits off of it (enough to get that bad burning feeling in my chest) but I was in a car while some of my friends smoked it afterwards. There and back they smoked. About 2 hours total, but it was ventilated on my side and sunroof. A few days ago I got a call back for a job that I thought I wouldnt be getting. My new employer said that I will go in sometime next week and do some blood work. I rarely smoke marijuana and the last time before this was atleast a year. None the less I am very scared and quite paranoid.

  I am 21, 5'11, about 160 lbs and I believe that I have a fast metabolism. I normally drink atleast 1.5 liters of water every day but since recently I have upped my water intake to 3 liters or more a day. I know that marijuana is fat soluble and water wont help much there but I have also heard that drinking water increases metabolism.
Another two friends recommended a herb called golden seal. I drank a powdered mix of the stuff last night which I must say tastes awful and I also just bought Golden Seal Herb Teabags. I am probably going to buy the pill version of Golden Seal and Euchanecia (<--- maybe spelled wrong) and take them though.
Another friend gave me these pills called QPretox that contain Niacin 3mg and told me that it will flush out the toxins. I havent taken them yet because I dont want to do more harm than good before I find out more.
I have also been drinking 100% cranberry juice because I have heard rumors that it may help flush out some toxins. 
Finally, a friend that told me to take Golden Seal told me to eat parsley because it has something in it that supposedly helps.
I just bought it and plan to eat it tonight... yummy.


  I would just like to know if these methods will help me and if there is anything else I can do to help my body get rid of these toxins. Please help me. A date has not been set yet so I am guessing that I have a few more days to try my best. And just for the record, I rarely ever smoke marijuana, like once a year and I do not take any other drugs or smoke cigarettes.

  Also, I have heard that in a blood test they can only detect if you have used illegal drugs for a short amount of time, like 72 hours. Is this true?
  And I have also heard that a there is a limit that has to be passed in order to fail. So what is that the equivalent of?

I have been trying to research as much as I can but unfortunately most sites want you to purchase their product so their information is biased. Please help me. It is very important to me because my parents know people and gave me great recommendations which probably got me the job and if I fail they will be extremely dissapointed in me, which is what I fear most. Please help.


----------



## Im an idiot (Jun 11, 2006)

I would also like to add that I am going to be excersizing alot until then. Today I rode my bike for about 5 miles, jump roped for a little bit, and did other crap to make me sweat.


----------



## Insane (Jun 11, 2006)

Being that you aren't a regular smoker, I think from what you have described you should be okay, but don't quote me on that, it's always a toss up. Best of luck.


----------



## Im an idiot (Jun 12, 2006)

What about eating spicy foods? It makes you sweat, right? Will that help? lol I'm desperate to pass. 


I just bought a home drug test, which I will take tomorrow (before I have a chance to drink shit loads of water.) to kind of see where I stand.

If I pass the urine test, does that mean that I will pass the blood test also???

And how much is 50 ng/mL equal to?
Is it like one puff? 2 puffs? just looking at a blunt? How can I find out?


----------



## bmello (Jun 15, 2006)

More than likely they won't be testing you for drugs by blood, although some do, they have to tell you it is for drugs.  The procedure is different if it is a drug test.  You will be reading and signing an affidavit type paper and have to be in eye view of the sample until it is sealed (with a seal of your initials).  Now if it is a drug test, from what you say, you should be fine, just stop the herbs a day before the test and continue with the water flush.  good luck


----------



## bmello (Jun 15, 2006)

cutoff regs will be 50 ng/ml.  You should have no problem passing that level.


----------



## skateNsmoke (Jun 15, 2006)

keep burning fat and drink water u should be fine when i had urine tests i always ran around my neighborhood when it was hot out and would wear sweatpants and a heavy coat to make me sweat and drank alot of water u should be fine


----------



## ReeferMadness (Jun 21, 2006)

You sound like you'll be fine especially since it was 11 days ago and you're not a regular smoking. There's a THC calculator somewhere on the internet, it's pretty nifty, just google it.


----------

